# Temporary replacement for Oxbow Critical Care



## Ilana (May 14, 2015)

Our veterinary practice is currently out of stock and have no Critical Care food supplement to offer me for the next few days. We are based in SA and here Oxbow products has to be imported from abroad. Our beloved senior bun is unfortunately dependent on critical care and i now need to make an urgent plan. I have read somewhere that Purity ( baby food) can be given but I have no idea how many and whether it is really appropriate? At the moment, I am syringe feeding him some soaked high fibre pellets, but i can see his little body is missing the Critical Care. The vets have told me their shipment is still at the airport and that they have no idea when it will arrive. I am pretty upset as little Albert is already struggling with his health, now this. He is about 7 years old and have stopped eating in January. Numerous dentals, X-rays and blood tests have been done. All they say is that i should keep him comfortable. He is an old bunny and this happens. Any advise regarding food/ supplements will be appreciated. Thank you !


----------



## Watermelons (May 14, 2015)

Blend pellets up with water.
You can add a bit of pineapple juice or apple juice for flavour. Or electrolyte water like pedialyte.
Critical care is just a fancier way to get your money. Its nothing people can substitute at home.


----------



## missyscove (May 14, 2015)

If you're looking for a commercial product, there's also lafeber's emeraid herbivore. Lafeber is a bird food company but their herbivore version of their emeraid is appropriate for rabbits. 
http://emeraid.com/emeraid-herbivore/

Otherwise, yes you should be able to soak rabbit pellets in water and/or blend them to a consistency you can syringe feed. 

Baby food can be used as well, just make sure it's a vegetable one with no onion or garlic in it.


----------



## Ilana (May 14, 2015)

Thank you! Will try the juice and electrolyte addition. We are from South Africa. Very little alternative products are available here.


----------

